# Overnight delivery



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I ordered an Onkyo TX-SR605 through our "HTS" online store and opted for the free shipping through Amazon. I've never ordered anything through Amazon; actually, I've only ordered cables and books from any online retailer so I was skeptical. 

My receiver arrived the next day! I was shocked. I paid $387, no tax, no shipping, nada...and didn't have to carry that heavy dog home. I'm happy.

Sorry to be such a newbie in the online shopping arena - I just wanted to pass on a decent buying experience.

T.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats very good news indeed. Enjoy your new receiver you made a great choice.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comp! I usually have very good success with Amazon. I order quite a bit through them.

Maybe you can give us a review on your 605... :T


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats awesome to order something and get it next day without paying for it, there is a really bad mix of excitement and anxiety in between ordering a new toy and actually recieving it!


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw it online before I went on vacation a couple of weeks ago for $397. I stopped into that Best Box store and that had it listed for $500. The salesman told me he could "give" it to me for $429 plus tax...$464.39 and I get to take it home right then. I asked to drop the tax and I'd hand him the cash right then. 

He told me he wouldn't even _*bother*_ the manager with asking him, that they sell these all day at this price...so I told him to keep selling and I'll make a better buying choice for me. I went straight home and looked it up at our site: price dropped another $10. Good by me. I ordered from the comfort of my home knowing I saved over $77 and it would be here in a couple of weeks...one wake up later, it's at my doorstep. 

My new Axiom speakers arrived the next day...life is good.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

wow fun times for you for sure!


----------

